# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Passer de 2 à 3 chiens: vos expériences

## skapounkette

Tout est dans le titre! Je recherche des témoignages de personnes ayant adopté un 3ème chien: les difficultés que cela implique au quotidien, l'organisation pour qu'aucun ne soit "délaissé" etc...

Merci à vous !!!

----------


## missvero

tout dépens si tu prends un chiot ou un adulte déjà pour l'entente cela ne sera pas pareil

j'ai toujours pris un chiot avec des adultes donc pas de soucis réels les adultes prenaient en charge le chiot (pour la propreté quand on en sors une les autres aussi donc la propreté c'est faites toute seule si je puis dire ou l'éducation qu'une mère donne à ses petits pas pour le reste le reste c'est nous) (ou pour les dernières les chiots car 2 en même temps) et ça fait longtemps que je suis passer de 1 à 2 puis 3 puis 4 puis 5 puis 6 puis 7  ::  là on stoppe :Embarrassment: 

les difficultés ma foi aucune autant que je me souviennes

----------


## Poska

Je vis en ville donc la seule "difficulté" quand Nounours est arrivé, c'était de sortir les 3 chiens en laisse en même temps. Quand on est deux pas de soucis, mais toute seule j'ai mis 2-3 promenades à m'y faire.
Bon maintenant j'en ai 4 + 1 à mi-temps + ceux en pension alors je gère les sorties en laisse avec plusieurs chiens  ::

----------


## moonshine

coucou,

j'ai actuellement 3 chiens + une en FA et tkt pas, on ne fait pas de différence! on a du temps pour tous! Mais ma vieille a du mal depuis l'arrivée de la FA, elle vient moins vers nous, 3 autres chiens c'est trop pour elle qui a vécu les 7 premières années de sa vie seule!!!

quand le 3ème est arrivé c'était un chiot donc intégration nikel et comme dit Missvero, la propreté ca va tout seul!! et si les autres sont déjà dressé (je pense par exemple aux sorties détaché) c'est plus simple pour surveiller le chiot. 
Par contre si  c'est déjà un peu le "bordel" avec les premiers, le nouveau va copier et ca risque de coincer!

Moi c'est uniquement balade détachée mais c'est vrai qu'à 3 en laisse, faut s'y faire je pense! Quand je prend les 3 miens en laisse, c'est chaud car ils ne s'arrêtent jamais au même moment pour les besoins, les laisses s'emmêlent... Si je les prend c'est uniquement au pied et pour une courte distance.
(par contre, j'ai que des chiens speed!!)

----------


## delphine07

je pense que clairement on ne peut pas dire qu'il n'y a aucune "difficulté" (enfin pas difficulté mais changement plutôt) à prendre un chien de +.
selon le type du chien, âge et gabarit, tu auras plus de boulot forcément, + de frais + de calins.

avec 2, c'est surement mieux pour les déplacements (je sais plus ce que c'est que d' avoir 2 chiens je suis passée de 1 à 2 puis 4 puis 6 ....9 ), 3 ça doit commencer à être difficile à gérer (encore une fois selon le type de chien 3 chichi ou 3 lab par exple c'est pas pareil) pour certaines choses.
forcément tu auras moins de temps pour chacun, c'est inévitable mais ça ne signifie pas que tu vas les négliger juste que tu vas accorder un peu de temps à un 3ème loulou.

----------


## skapounkette

Merci pour vos réponses :-)

J'ai actuellement une chienne BA de bientôt 11 ans qui aime sa tranquillité et un jeune croisé BA? d'environ 1 an 1/2 (grand gabarit), très speed, joueur et sociable avec les autres chiens. Je pense prendre dans les mois qui viennent un autre chien, de préférence adulte et de taille moyenne. L'idée étant de sauver un chien et de trouver un copain pour mon jeune chien qui se fait sans cesse rembarrer par la vieille...
Pour ce qui est du côté financier j'arrive assez bien à me rendre compte du surplus de dépenses qu'un autre chien engendrera et il n'y a pas de soucis à ce niveau là.

----------


## Taysa

Alors moi j'ai un avis un peu moins positif ! autant passer de 1 a 2 chiens zero soucis j'ai pas vu la difference !

autant 3 non j'y reflechis a deux fois ! mais bon je suis seule et sans permis donc moins de coté pratique !

----------


## caro.

personnellement, je n'ai pas rencontré de difficultés avec 3 chiens.

2 d'entre eux étaient bien éduqués, donc niveau promenade, niquel.
en laisse, je n'avais que mon papy à gérer car il tirait un peu, mais comme les 2 autres marchaient au pas à ma droite, c'était largement gérable.


je ne pense pas que l'un d'eux ait été délaissé, car au niveau des calins, chacun venait réclamer sa part.

par contre ça demande une autre organisation, une autre gestion  :Smile:

----------


## BebeStane62

Nous, nous sommes passés de 2 à 3 puis à 4, ensuite 3 (décès ), re 4 et même 5 ...
Bref depuis nous avons perdu Scala, le Vieux Loup, et surotut ma mère a gardé ses chiens, moi j'ai pris mes bulls, donc je suis repassée à 2. 

Squi change c'est au niveau des balades en villes, sinon comme on prenait la troupe en foret/champs, tout le monde en liberté ça change rien.

----------


## yana

sa commence à dater pour moi .... mais je trouve que y'a encore + d'effet de meute (en tout cas chez moi).
balade à 3 en laisses, jamais (gros désavantage des chiens de traineaux pour ça) sauf si j'ai le chien de ma mère dans les 3 (qui ne tire pas) et je mets une ceinture de canicross pour tenir 2-3 chiens. sa me permet de garder au moins une main de libre.
suivant les tempéraments des chiens il peut en avoir un de mis de côté. attention aussi en cas de bagarre sa peut tourner à du 2 contre 1 (j'ose pas laisser 3 chiens ensembles ... je sépare toujours quand je pars, sauf si quelques minutes)

----------


## virginie63

Pour moi la plus grosse galére entre deux et trois c'est la gestion des balades : en même temps s'ils savaient mieux marcher en laisse se serait certainement plus cool mais entre deux qui n'aiment pas les autres chiens, un qui est quasi souvent en laisse car instinct de chasse ingérable et le tit dernier qui écoute quand il a envie c'est un peu la misére  ::  , en ce moment je rajoute la chienne de ma maman en "vacances" a la maison pour quelques temps et c'est encore un peu plus coriace bien qu'elle soit bien plus calme que mes trois zouaves ! Le fait est surtout que j'ai eu les deux derniers rapprochés et du coup, pas finis l'educ d'un qu'il faut apprendre au tit dernier donc pas vraiment aboutie  :: 

Sinon au niveau du quotidien je trouve pas que cela change grand chose , faut juste plus de place mais au niveau du temps cela revient au même , idem pour les calins , chacun a son moment et comme tous sont différents ils profitent pas des mêmes "plaisirs"! Sincérement vu que Lucky (le premier arrivé et celui élévé en fils unique) était trés prenant lorsqu'il était petit, j'arrive a avoir plus de temps pour moi actuellement qu'avec lui seul car les deux autres l'occupent a ma place  :: 

La différence est aussi au niveau du budget mais comme moi le dernier est le plus petit , pour l'alimentation ça change pas grand chose ! 

Sinon au niveau de l'apprentissage de la propreté ou bien de la solitude c'est bien plus simple a partir de deux qu'avec le premier !

----------


## Jade01

Ca fait plus de crottes à ramasser aussi  ::

----------


## delphine07

> L'idée étant de sauver un chien et de trouver un copain pour mon jeune chien qui se fait sans cesse rembarrer par la vieille...


faudrait être sûre que les 2 + jeunes s'ils s'entendent bien n' enquiquinent pas la vieille, ça aussi c'est un risque à envisager, à moins que tu prévois de séparer quand tu n' es pas là afin qu'elle soit toujours en paix (mais ça + on augmente le nb d' animaux + le risque augmente). je suis de l' avis de Yana pour ça mais je laisse quand même encore mes 3  amstaff ensemble à l'intérieur par contre tjs pour éviter toute exitation et débordement car j' ai eu un très grave accident et je ne veux plus jamais refaire vivre ça à un chien.

----------


## skapounkette

> faudrait être sûre que les 2 + jeunes s'ils s'entendent bien n' enquiquinent pas la vieille, ça aussi c'est un risque à envisager, à moins que tu prévois de séparer quand tu n' es pas là afin qu'elle soit toujours en paix (mais ça + on augmente le nb d' animaux + le risque augmente). je suis de l' avis de Yana pour ça mais je laisse quand même encore mes 3  amstaff ensemble à l'intérieur par contre tjs pour éviter toute exitation et débordement car j' ai eu un très grave accident et je ne veux plus jamais refaire vivre ça à un chien.


Oui, ma vieille sera isolée à chaque fois qu'on part. Comme elle dort beaucoup elle aime bien s'isoler un peu pour avoir du calme donc c'est mieux qu'elle ait son petit coin tranquille. 
Mon jeune chien lui propose souvent de jouer ou il cherche à dormir avec elle mais elle l'envoie balader à chaque fois. Quand je vais chez des amis qui ont des chiens, mon jeune chien n'arrête pas de jouer avec eux, de dormir en "tas" avec les autres chiens etc... c'est pour ça que je me dis qu'un copain de son age lui ferait du bien.

----------


## delphine07

mais c'est sur (enfin c'est ce que je pense) qu'un chien aime de contact avec les autres (et en a même besoin sauf cas rare de chien associal) donc si tu arrives à préserver ta mémée de l' agitation ça devrait être positif sinon faut attendre et continuer à faire que ton jeune ait des contacts avec d' autres loulous.
c'est eux sur ton avatar ? le jeune a l' air canaille !

----------


## skapounkette

> mais c'est sur (enfin c'est ce que je pense) qu'un chien aime de contact avec les autres (et en a même besoin sauf cas rare de chien associal) donc si tu arrives à préserver ta mémée de l' agitation ça devrait être positif sinon faut attendre et continuer à faire que ton jeune ait des contacts avec d' autres loulous.
> c'est eux sur ton avatar ? le jeune a l' air canaille !


oui c'est eux sur mon avatar.
Le jeune vient d'une fourrière espagnole, il est super gentil mais aussi très nerveux et joueur, il a besoin d'énormément d'exercice (ce qui est normal pour un jeune chien mais quand je compare avec les chiens de mes amis qui ont le même age je me rends compte que le mien est spécialement "plein de vie" lol)

----------


## flomyspra

Je ne suis pas dans ce cas car j'en ai 2 et je ne vais pas passer à 3. J'ai songé à en prendre un en FA pour donner une chance à un autre mais c'est trop petit chez moi et j'ai peur de finir par perturber mes chats. Et je pense qu'en sortir 3 c'est pas forcément facile sauf si un des 3 est très obéissant. 

ça m'est arrivé d'en sortir 3 car une copine me laisse sa chienne en garde de temps en temps, mais c'est une chienne de 3 - 4 ans, je ne lui mets pas de laisse, elle m'obéit instanément ce qui n'est pas tout à fait le cas des deux miennes, plus jeunes, et que je dois donc prendre en laisse sur certaines parties de balades à cause des voitures.

Avec la 3ème qui est libre, ça ne pose aucun problèmes. Mais si j'avais un 3ème comme mes deux première, ce serait difficile, car quand je les lâche, il faut que je les rappelle sans cesse pour qu'on reste groupés, parfois il y en a 1 derrière, 1 devant, ou 1 à droite et 1 à gauche. En laisse c'est pareil, parfois elles tirent chacune dans une direction et encore, elles sont relativement obéissantes, mais elles n'ont qu'un an et quelques donc elles sont encore un peu dissipées et ont envie de se défouler. 

Mais sinon prendre un jeune chien qui peut jouer avec ton jeune, je pense que c'est une bonne idée. Pour ma première chienne, avoir maintenant une copine de son âge, c'est un sacré plus et ça lui permet de se dépenser encore plus. Elles sont super complices et jouent énormément ensemble. Elles s'entendent à la perfection, je ne les aie jamais vu se disputer sauf les deux ou trois premier jours, elles se piquent les jouets ou même un os dans la bouche sans problèmes. Ce sont vraiment de grandes copines.

----------


## sunshine

j'ai trois "ptits", teckels-ogm

je suis passée de 1 à 2, parce que thaléia et moi c'était trop fusionnel, son passé, son caractère et le mien aidant !!

j'ai eu l'aide d'une comportementaliste pour faire le profil (physique et psycho) de celui qui aiderait thaléia, et qu'elle pourrait aider, ça a collé avec hélios en qqs minutes

puis un an après, un coup de coeur, j'ai posément réfléchi, ce ptit bout de fraîcheur (trouvé sans sa maman à 4 semaines, avec les conséquences que ça peut avoir, il avait 3 mois quand je l'ai adopté) ; qu'est ce qu'on pouvait lui apporter, et qu'est ce qu'il allait apporter à mes deux maltraités, est ce que j'étais prête à me lancer encore une fois ?

j'ai redemandé conseil à la comportementaliste, et j'ai demandé plus d'infos à la FA, ce ptit bonhomme avait besoin d'être avec des toutous

ça fait un an qu'ils sont 3, c'est que du bonheur
thaléia ma ptite chef a découvert le jeu entre toutous, pas tjrs les bons codes mais ils se comprennent, elle a cadré et encadré cupidon
hélios qui ne voyait que par thaléia, par le côté sérieux, a un super copain (thaléia a retrouvé un peu de son besoin de tête à tête avec moi, en accès limité !!)
et cupidon, a été vite mis à la page avec les 2 autres, il aime tout le monde

chacun a trouvé sa place, chacun apporte à l'autre, et reçoit de l'autre

pour les balades, on est en pleine nature, mais en laisse les 3 marches à ma gauche

----------


## triniti33

J'ai 2 chiennes qui ont 4 ans toutes les 2. La 1ere est arrivée chez nous à l'âge de 3 mois, adoption chez un particulier. Elle passait pas mal de temps à gémir le long des clôtures de notre jardin quand elle entendait les chiens des voisins. Alors pour son 1er anniversaire, nous lui avons amené une soeurette de 9 mois, adoption SPA. Elles se sont tout de suite super bien entendue. On ne pourrait plus les séparer aujourd'hui, elles mangent, dorment et jouent ensemble tout le temps.
Depuis quelques semaines maintenant, nous avons pris chez nous un vieux papy de 10 ans en FA. Et ça se passe très bien. Ils ont très vite trouvé leurs marques tous les 3, et les 2 jeunes continuent leur vie de jeunes tout en laissant papy se reposer  :: 
Pour ce qui est du temps, oui, ça prend plus de temps de s'occuper de 3 chiens que de 2 mais on a aussi 3 fois plus d'amour en retour. On fait des câlins à tous, et pour le moment, comme on a un très grand terrain, nous ne sommes pas encore sortis en promenade à 3.

----------


## skapounkette

> J'ai 2 chiennes qui ont 4 ans toutes les 2. La 1ere est arrivée chez nous à l'âge de 3 mois, adoption chez un particulier. Elle passait pas mal de temps à gémir le long des clôtures de notre jardin quand elle entendait les chiens des voisins. Alors pour son 1er anniversaire, nous lui avons amené une soeurette de 9 mois, adoption SPA. Elles se sont tout de suite super bien entendue. On ne pourrait plus les séparer aujourd'hui, elles mangent, dorment et jouent ensemble tout le temps.
> Depuis quelques semaines maintenant, nous avons pris chez nous un vieux papy de 10 ans en FA. Et ça se passe très bien. Ils ont très vite trouvé leurs marques tous les 3, et les 2 jeunes continuent leur vie de jeunes tout en laissant papy se reposer 
> Pour ce qui est du temps, oui, ça prend plus de temps de s'occuper de 3 chiens que de 2 mais on a aussi 3 fois plus d'amour en retour. On fait des câlins à tous, et pour le moment, comme on a un très grand terrain, nous ne sommes pas encore sortis en promenade à 3.


C'est exactement la "configuration" que j'aimerais: 2 jeunes et 1 vieux.

Merci pour vos témoignages :-)

----------


## FERIEL

personnellement je suis passee de 2 chien a 3 chien et je suis d accords avec la plus part des personnes, cela ne change pas grand chose et c est meme plus facile le chiot s identifie au grands...
Sauf que pour ma part j avait un boxer (mal) un berger allemand (femelle) et notre troisieme chien a etait un dogue argentin (mal) et là... s est le drame bagares a fond et aucun des deux mal ne lache donc j ai vecu 6 ans avec deux mals qui se bataient qu on etait obliger de louer un pavillon assez grand pour les separers car pas questions de les donners.
On dit que l amour vache n existe pas chez les chiens mais mes deux mals se sont toujours battu mais je sais qu ils s aimaient. Mon boxer est decedé a 12 ans d un AVC et mon dogue argentin a 6 ans d une crise cardiaque une semaine apres lui.LE DESTIN.
alors je te dis si tu aime les betes et que tu est pret a faire des sacrifices pour eux ne compte pas et ouvre leur tes bras.

----------


## delphine07

en y repensant (même si je ne suis pas d' accord que c'est pareil d'en avoir 2 ou 3, forcément 1 animal en +, peu importe le nb de base cela change les choses), l' avantage aussi que tu vas trouver avec 1 chien de + c'est que tu pourras faire des balades mieux adaptées, les 2 jeunes enemble et ta BA seule (qui y trouvera son compte doublement car seule avec toi) enfin il me semble qu' avec 2 chiens on a + de mal à les séparer.




> On dit que l amour vache n existe pas chez les chiens mais mes deux mals se sont toujours battu mais je sais qu ils s aimaient. Mon boxer est decedé a 12 ans d un AVC et mon dogue argentin a 6 ans d une crise cardiaque une semaine apres lui.LE DESTIN.


ça fait super bizarre de lire ça, de dire qu'ils se battaient presque à se tuer mais qu'ils s' aimaient juste par ce qu'ils sont morts à 1 semaine d'intervalle ::

----------


## lealouboy

Mon expérience est assez négative...
Je n'ai pas de soucis pour l'organisation, les balades etc.... 
Mais je n'ai plus de temps pour moi... J'ai l'impression de passer ma vie à faire du ménage, réparer des trucs et malgré ça de vivre dans un endroit qui n'est jamais propre.
Quand je n'avais que Coyot Boy et Daïs, ça allait très bien et quand je voulais partir en week end, 2 chiens ça passe bien mais 3 j'ai eu pas mal de refus de la part des hôtels  :Frown: 

Mais bon en ce moment, il pleut (maison dégueu +++), il fait nuit à 17h30 (balade pourrie) et ça me file le moral dans les chaussettes  :Frown:  La mauvaise période passée, 3 chiens c'est facilement gérable.

----------


## Capucin

Moi je suis passée de 1 à 2, puis 3... et maintenant y'en a 4 !!! Forcément, il y a du changement !

Un chien, c'était il y a longtemps ( 30a)... et maintenant je me dis qu'1, c'était le panard !!! 

4 chiens pour sortir : 1 dans sac ventral, les 2 plus grandes en laisse accouplées, 1 libre car très obéissante. Plus de vacances ailleurs que dans la résidence secondaire des beaux-parents, une moyenne de 200e/mois pour croquettes + frais véto (sur les 4 chiens, 3 vieux). Bien entendu, beaucoup de ménage pour un résultat éphémère et j'ai l'impression de ne plus faire bien grand-chose que m'occuper de mes chiens et bosser... Qu'on ne s'y trompe pas, je les aime beaucoup... mais il m'arrive de saturer (je n'aime pas les laisser)

Approchant de la retraite, nous n'en aurons plus par la suite qu'1 ou 2 petits...

----------


## mallo

Je suis tombée sur deux catastrophes, parce qu'avec deux chiens je n'y arrive à peine.  :: 
Lors des promenades, le vieux tire derrière et l'autre devant ! D'ailleurs depuis avant hier, mon plus vieux ne veux même plus sortir l'après midi.
Ce sont deux mâles, et cela fait presque 6 ans qu'ils vivent ensemble. Il n'y a pas un jour où ils ne se grognent pas dessus ! Et pourtant le plus jeune est castré....

----------


## skapounkette

Merci pour vos réponses, je vois qu'il y a des avis différents, c'est bien ça me fait réfléchir...

----------


## sassydune

Pour ma part je vais faire l'expérience prochainement! j'ai deux chiennes, une de 11 et une de 3 ans et là
j'attend l'arrivée d'ici peu de mon Dan , beau labrador de 2 ans pour qui j'ai eu un véritable coup de coeur et
qui va enfin sortir de sa fourrière!
il va agrandir ma tribue et cela ne me fait pas peur du tout, je pense que l'organisation sera différente mais 
ma plus vieille pourra être tranquille et les 2 autres pourront jouer ensemble;
le plus dur sera pour les balades mais ça fera l'occasion de sortir en famille!
je vous donnerais des nouvelles dès que l'expérience sera en route cemla pourra peu-être vous aidez à
prendre votre décision.

----------


## borneo

Eh bien moi, je pense que c'est à deux que la galère commence. j'ai depuis très longtemps deux chiens, quand l'un se retrouve seul, je lui trouve un copain ou une copine, pour lui éviter de déprimer. Eh bien ils n'ont jamais été VRAIMENT copains. Ils vivent côte à côte, mais ils se choisissent leurs vrais amis chiens en-dehors de la famille.

Bref, je pense que quand ma Choupette se retrouvera seule, elle le restera. Les trois minettes lui tiendront compagnie.  :: 

Si je vivais à la campagne, ce serait différent. Mais deux chiens en ville, c'est déjà bien compliqué.

----------


## mallo

Je suis dans le même cas que borneo. 
Mais c'est parce que mes chiens sont trop différents :

- il y en a un qui adore les enfants, l'autre non
- Un ne supporte pas la voiture, l'autre a peur des transports en commun
- un aime jouer, l'autre s'en fiche
- un est gourmand (voir boulimique), l'autre beaucoup moins
- un m'obéï à la maison, l'autre dehors
- Il y en a un qui adooore l'eau, l'autre en a vraiment très peur
- un qui supporte les manteaux l'hiver, l'autre qui les déteste
- et il y a en a un qui est vieux et l'autre jeune

la seule chose qu'ils ont en commun, c'est leur comportement le matin : dès qu'ils se voient, ils se grognent dessus.  :: 

Mais mon histoire est, je l'espère, totalement différente des autres... ::

----------


## skapounkette

> Pour ma part je vais faire l'expérience prochainement! j'ai deux chiennes, une de 11 et une de 3 ans et là
> j'attend l'arrivée d'ici peu de mon Dan , beau labrador de 2 ans pour qui j'ai eu un véritable coup de coeur et
> qui va enfin sortir de sa fourrière!
> il va agrandir ma tribue et cela ne me fait pas peur du tout, je pense que l'organisation sera différente mais 
> ma plus vieille pourra être tranquille et les 2 autres pourront jouer ensemble;
> le plus dur sera pour les balades mais ça fera l'occasion de sortir en famille!
> je vous donnerais des nouvelles dès que l'expérience sera en route cemla pourra peu-être vous aidez à
> prendre votre décision.


C'est à peu près la même situation que moi (1 jeune chien et 1 vieux) donc oui je veux bien des nouvelles quand Dan vous aura rejoint :-)

----------


## Taysa

J'ai deux femelles, de surcroit des staffs, a caractere les deux pour ne pas en rajouter !
Pourtant entre elles c'est l'amour fou, l'une ne va pas sans l'autre et si l'une fais un truc l'autre suit !
Si je n'en prend qu'une en promenade ou au club on voit clairement la difference de comportement etc....

Je suis monter jusqu'a 4 chiens 2males / 2femelles = bull / staffie et mes deux fifilles, bah idem il c'etait créer deux binomes !

Pour ma part je sais que j'aurais toujours deux chiens, meme si c'est chiant a certains moments car un c'est toujours mieux accepter que deux dans la famille etc !

----------


## Taysa

Alors que 3 chiens quand j'ai les deux miennes + le staffie bah le staffie s'en prend plein la tronche et se fais souvent degommer pour rien !

----------


## borneo

En résumé, deux chiens ne deviennent pas amis juste parce qu'ils vivent ensemble. Mais en gégéral, ils sont tout de même contents d'avoir un copain, même si ce n'est pas l'amour fou.

Je serai encore plus réservée pour les chats : il y a toujours eu de la bisbille entre mes chats, arrivés adultes du refuge. La petite dernière, trouvée dans la rue à deux mois, est devenue la grande copine de ma grosse noiraude. J'ai enfin deux animaux qui s'aiment  :: , c'est un vrai bonheur.

----------


## jenny02

Bon alors je me permets d'intervenir

J'ai 2 chiens a moi + régulièrement un chiot en fa, dont un qui est resté jusque 6 mois...

Les 3 s'entendent à merveille vivent les 3 ensembles, les adultes prennent le chiot sous leur aile... cependant mes chiens restent très proche, le chiot est régulièrement un peu mis à l'écart... J'aurais peur que sur 3 chiens un soit toujours un peu exclus...

----------


## Poska

Ben le truc si j'ai bien compris c'est que les chiens de skapounkette ne sont pas vraiment fusionnels, alors ça ne changerait pas grand chose si un couple se formait et qu'un resterait à l'écart.

Chez moi j'ai maintenant 2 mâles et 2 femelles. Les 3 vieux aiment leur tranquillité, ils dorment l'un contre l'autre sans problème mais ça s'arrête là, ils se retrouveraient tout seul ça ne les dérangerait pas, bien au contraire. Donc il n'y a aucun clan, aucun couple soudé, c'est un peu chacun pour soi mais sans aucun agressivité ni jalousie (enfin sauf Nounours qui est la jalousie incarnée mais bon, c'est Nounours quoi).

Par contre la dernière arrivée qui n'a que 4 ans adore la compagnie des autres chiens, elle est toujours collée contre eux (ou même sur eux) et déprime complètement si elle se retrouve seule, je pense que si on avait un autre chien du même âge ils deviendraient vite inséparables mais manque de bol pour elle on n'a que des vieux grognons  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> Ben le truc si j'ai bien compris c'est que les chiens de skapounkette ne sont pas vraiment fusionnels, alors ça ne changerait pas grand chose si un couple se formait et qu'un resterait à l'écart.


Oui c'est tout à fait ça: en fait ma vieille BA est assez solitaire et elle aime sa tranquillité tandis que le jeune cherche vraiment le contact d'autres chiens. Je le vois quand je vais chez des amis qui ont 2 jeunes chiennes: mon chien reste scotchée à elles, il joue avec et dort contre elles. 
Du coup à la maison, mon jeune chien propose souvent à la vieille de jouer avec lui mais elle le rembarre et il cherche souvent à se coucher près d'elle mais là aussi elle lui fait comprendre qu'il doit rester à distance. A côté de ça la cohabitation se passe bien et bizarrement ils s'entendent très bien quand il s'agit d'aller faire des trous dans le jardin....

L'idée que j'ai c'est de prendre un autre chien suffisamment jeune pour qu'il puisse jouer avec mon jeune chien et que la vieille ait la paix (elle dort les 3/4 de la journée). J'attends d'avoir déménagé et d'être installée pour me lancer dans une éventuelle adoption , je pense même faire FA dans un 1er temps pour voir comment les choses se passent.

----------


## jenny02

Ah oui dans ces cas la c'est une très bonne idée!!!

C'est très bien de commencer en FA pour vérifier que tout se passe bien!!

----------


## sassydune

Et oui moi c'est la même chose ma plus vieille ne pense qu'au canapé ::  mais l'autre à jouer et je vois bien
 que depuis quelque temps elle s'ennuie donc j'ai réfléchi et je me suis lancé!mes deux fifilles sont très fusionelles
mais a 11 ans elle a des moments pour jouer mais aime surtout dormir alors je tente pour que ma lab de 3 ans ne 
déprime pas! je verrais ce que ça donne, je pense que ma vieille sera jalouse mais bon elle si fera, j'ai déjà eu le golden
de ma nièce en vacances plusieurs fois et tout c'est bien passé, ma jeunette était folle de joie, ils ont beaucoup jouer
ensemble ce qui m'a fait me décider! mais bon ça dépend aussi du chien! mais je pense avoir choisi un gentil loulou
alors la suite au prochain épisode...

----------


## Darhya

Pour moi c'est autant de positif que de négatif. J'avais déjà une chienne peu sociable et calme de 10 ans et une très sociable et joueuse de 2 ans. J'ai adopté un pépère de 8 ans (tous sont stérilisés).

Niveau entente, avec la vieille rien à dire, elle n'a rien eu à faire pour lui montrer que c'était elle la chef et ils s'entendent bien même si la vieille n'a jamais été proche des autres chiens. Par contre, avec la jeune, autant ils jouaient bien, autant ils se battaient dès qu'il y avait de la nourriture ou un jouet à proximité. Il n'y a plus de bagarres depuis un bon moment mais la jeune n'a jamais accepté l'arrivée du mâle. Elle est plus nerveuse (déjà qu'à la base ce n'est pas une calme), obéit moins bien surtout s'il est là, se jette sur la gamelle et a un souci avec la hiérarchie lorsqu'il y a de la nourriture. Ils dorment quand même toujours l'un contre l'autre alors qu'il y a plus de corbeilles et tapis que de chiens.


Concernant les sorties, etc. c'est une vraie galère car ma vieille n'est pas très sociable, le mâle a peur de tout (7 ans de SPA n'ont pas aidé) et la jeune est fofolle à souhait et obéit moins bien depuis l'arrivée de Rubens. Généralement, je sors les vieux pas trop longtemps pour ne pas les fatiguer et la jeune après et je l'emmène partout avec moi. 

Pour les gardes, aller dans la famille, etc. c'est assez embêtant mais plus par rapport à eux et à leur caractères que de par leur nombre. Lyoubha est facile à faire garder car sage et obéissante mais pas d'autres chiens avec elle, Rubens a peur de beaucoup de choses (dont des Hommes), urine s'il n'est pas à l'aise, ne peut rester seul si ce n'est pas à la maison (il détruit, hurle, urine, etc.), obéit quand il le veut et est collant (à la maison il n'est pas comme ça) et a tendance à "mordre" (prendre la main/bras dans sa gueule si pas d'accord) avec les autres et Bag est fugueuse, détruit et n'écoute pas les gens (mais vraiment pas du tout !). 

Après, il y a l'effet de meute qui était très présent au départ et qui a bien diminué depuis que les vieux fatiguent. Bag prend le dessus niveau garde même si c'est Lyoubha qui reste la chef. En sortie à 3, ça va parce qu'ils écoutent plutôt bien et que tant que la vieille ne pense pas à croquer un chien, les autres n'y pensent pas ^^ Comme elle écoute bien, généralement il n'y a pas de souci.

Niveau dépenses, ça fait du vermifuge en plus, quelques boîtes d'antiparasitaire et les vaccins. Je ne me rends pas compte pour la nourriture, pour le matériel j'avais déjà tout sauf un harnais pour le mâle.

A côté de ça, ils sont très copains et n'aiment pas être séparés, pas de souci de câlins ou autre, chacun à son moment à lui, j'emmène chacun en balade seul, en ville ou pas parce que "traîner" avec moi c'est quand même top (et en plus les autres sont pas là ^^) et puis des papouilles en groupe aussi. 
En tout cas, deux ou trois chiens ça ne m'a pas changé grand chose, le souci vient plutôt des difficultés liées à Rubens et à son comportement qu'à leur nombre (puis au fait qu'il y ait 1 mâle dans le lot, même si lui est sociable, les autres mâles ne le sont pas toujours).

----------


## shrek

Pour ma part et dans ta situation, pour le 3ème j'aurais pris un autre jeune du sexe opposé à ton actuel jeune(stérilisés évidement). Ta vielle chienne que tu décris plutôt comme solitaire laissera surement l'autre chienne du trio quand les jeunes seront adultes (si elle est tjs là...). Les conflits entre les sexe identiques qui vivent sous le même toit sembles plus fréquents qu'entre sexes opposés.

----------

